# Looking to get my Klon KTR repaired



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

I accidentally plugged an 18v power source into my Klon KTR and now it will not turn on. I have sent a few e-mails and voice mail to Bill Finnegan but am not receiving a response so I thought in the meanwhile I would look to see if anyone local (or at least within Canada) is able to repair this for me. 


I will also be posting this at TGP where I have gathered up some very helpful information from some of the members there. The suspected part is a "12v/1w zener diode (IIRC the part is an SMAZ12)" It is "D4, which is partially hidden by the ribbon cable for the footswitch and needs to be turned the same was as the old one". The extra level of difficulty is the fact the chips are surface mounted but apparently, the SMAZ12 is large and not as crowded so it is much easier to swap out. The assumption is that protective diode is what is damaged. The next part after that is the datapump that converts the voltage from 9v to 18v internally. If that needs to be switched out as well it is U3, part number ICL7660. 


In the two other cases I found it was only the SMAZ12 that was needed to be replaced.

I am hoping I can find an experienced tech that can acquire the parts and get it fix up for me. I have a few other leads on repair options but they are out of country and I would like to try local first. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The parts noted should be available in the GTA. Zener diodes can often be easily replaced with any of a variety of parts with a different number but the same voltage and wattage rating. I've bought 7660 chips at Honson on Queen St. on multiple occasions. Alternatively, dipmicro in Niagara Falls has great prices and speedy service. They carry 1N4742 zeners for 15 cents (4 cents if you buy lots). Unfortunately, no charge pump chips.

Although, knowing Bill, I'd expect him to build in that extra margin of safety, still, doubling an 18V input voltage might exceed the rating of caps expecting to see less than 25V. So keep an eye out for the caps used in the charge-pump circuit.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am bumping this in the hope that Mark (mhammer) will see it and offer his comments, advice, etc.

Good Luck in getting the pedal repaired.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Dave and Mark. I could definitely track down the parts if that makes it easier for whomever does the fix. I am not up to the task of attempting the fix myself so looking for recommendations on a tech. I don't mind shipping.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd offer to fix it, but surface-mount is not my forté, unfortunately. I've had my trial-by-fire, repairing a forum member's Variax, and would prefer to sidestep SMD boards for the time being. Afraid my soldering tip is inappropriately large for the task.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

No problem at all, thanks for the insight. I have been told a few times and the reference to a brain surgeon have been made in regards to SMD boards and soldering skills required.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

So what happened ,
is it fixed yet ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

How do you get the goop off? 8D


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I can do SMD. Send me a PM if you haven't found anyone yet.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

It is actually with Brian Duguay now and he sent me an e-mail just last night that it is all fixed up! Brian does all the BYOC builds for Axe and you Shall Receive among of a number of other things.

- - - Updated - - -



JeremyP said:


> I can do SMD. Send me a PM if you haven't found anyone yet.


Thanks very much for the offer.

- - - Updated - - -



sulphur said:


> How do you get the goop off? 8D


No goop on the ktr


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

CMCRAWFORD said:


> It is actually with Brian Duguay now and he sent me an e-mail just last night that it is all fixed up! Brian does all the BYOC builds for Axe and you Shall Receive among of a number of other things.


Good to hear and thanks, now we know where to go to in case of issues with the KTR, knowing the chance of Bill fixing any issues with it is practically nil.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Chito said:


> Good to hear and thanks, now we know where to go to in case of issues with the KTR, knowing the chance of Bill fixing any issues with it is practically nil.


Yes, as, I was very happy to get someone local as well. A little disappointing I didn't hear from Bill and not sure how warranty claims would work out for people.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

CMCRAWFORD said:


> It is actually with Brian Duguay now and he sent me an e-mail just last night that it is all fixed up! Brian does all the BYOC builds for Axe and you Shall Receive among of a number of other things.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Brian's a good man (and a good picker, too!). Your pedal is safe with him.

As for goop, one of the boons of SMD is that they are often very hard to reverse engineer. Not impossible, mind you, but very hard. I've held up my end in protecting the circuit, as per my agreement with Bill, but there's an awful lot of folks interested in that pedal, with more time and resources on their hands. So, goop, shmoop, they were gonna reverse it eventually.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Brian's a good man (and a good picker, too!). Your pedal is safe with him.
> 
> As for goop, one of the boons of SMD is that they are often very hard to reverse engineer. Not impossible, mind you, but very hard. I've held up my end in protecting the circuit, as per my agreement with Bill, but there's an awful lot of folks interested in that pedal, with more time and resources on their hands. So, goop, shmoop, they were gonna reverse it eventually.


How do you re-goop it! 8P


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought the KTR's were "ungooped", if that's a word. I guess I could open mine up and take a look 

For what it's worth JeremyP does excellent work for future reference.



sulphur said:


> How do you re-goop it! 8P


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and endorsement! You're making me blush Mark.
B.


mhammer said:


> Brian's a good man (and a good picker, too!). Your pedal is safe with him.
> 
> As for goop, one of the boons of SMD is that they are often very hard to reverse engineer. Not impossible, mind you, but very hard. I've held up my end in protecting the circuit, as per my agreement with Bill, but there's an awful lot of folks interested in that pedal, with more time and resources on their hands. So, goop, shmoop, they were gonna reverse it eventually.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks again Brain! Looking forward to getting it back on my board.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks very much Brian, Klon arrived last night and tried it out this morning. Works perfectly! Highly recommend Brian if you need any repairs and he is taking the business of course.


----------



## ToneFarm (Mar 29, 2021)

Can anyone recommend someone to repair a Klon KTR with a suspected blown Zener? 

Bought this one online & it showed up fried, suspect it was plugged into 18v.

I have sourced the replacement Zener diode & have the part on hand, just need the repair tech to swap it out.

Any suggestions appreciated.





CMCRAWFORD said:


> Thanks very much Brian, Klon arrived last night and tried it out this morning. Works perfectly! Highly recommend Brian if you need any repairs and he is taking the business of course.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

ToneFarm said:


> Can anyone recommend someone to repair a Klon KTR with a suspected blown Zener?
> 
> Bought this one online & it showed up fried, suspect it was plugged into 18v.
> 
> ...


Where are you loacated? There may be a local offering.


----------



## ToneFarm (Mar 29, 2021)

Vancouver Island

Thanks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can try my buddy JC Maillet at Viva Analog. I think he's still on Saltspring.


----------



## ToneFarm (Mar 29, 2021)

Anyone have any other suggestions or options?

Viva Analog is not currently operating.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

@bduguay


----------



## ToneFarm (Mar 29, 2021)

I appreciate the suggestion sulphur, thanks for taking the time to answer.

I have already corresponded with Brian after pouring over multiple forums for a repair tech. He says he doesn't do work on surface mounted components / technology.

A tech in LA has agreed to have a look at it, but it seems insane to have to ship this off to the states for a repair... do we not have anyone in Canada doing SMT work? I have found a bunch of Youtube videos, it doesn't really seem all that difficult. 

Any leads would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

ToneFarm said:


> I appreciate the suggestion sulphur, thanks for taking the time to answer.
> 
> I have already corresponded with Brian after pouring over multiple forums for a repair tech. He says he doesn't do work on surface mounted components / technology.
> 
> ...


You could maybe check with Solid Gold Effects, I know of some guys that had repairs done there before.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

You can try Laurie in Calgary. He still does repair work. He used to own the Dingotone pedal company.
[email protected]
I had quite a few of his pedals and he repaired a couple of my vintage pedals.


----------

